# Spinnrollen vin Shimano



## Angler2004 (26. September 2004)

Hi,
Ich hab mir vor die Stradic FA zu kaufen.
Findet ihr die Rolle gut und welche Rolle von Shimano würdet ihr mir noch emphehlen zum Spinnen?
Danke
Angler2004


----------



## Agalatze (26. September 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

also generell liegst du mit shimano schonmal super !!
meiner meinung nach sind das die besten rollen überhaupt.
zum spinfischen kann ich dir folgende rollen empfehlen.
die twin power und die technium. stradic ist auch super aber ich mag die doppelkurbel
nicht so gerne.


----------



## Oliver03 (26. September 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

Ich fische die stradic FA sowohl in der Größe 4000 am Rhein als auch in der Größe 2500 im Stillgewässer und ich kann mich absolut nicht beklagen. Sie ist sehr robust und hat eine perfekte Schnurverlegung. Ich finde ihr Design auch sehr schön.Die Doppelkurbel ist Geschmackssache, aber da ich schon immer mit Doppelkurbel fische, finde ich diese persönlich auch besser.


----------



## Angler2004 (26. September 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

cool danke.
Ich habe dann vor eine 0.17mm fireline drauf zu machen.
Kann ich mit der schnur dann auch etwas größere Exemplare fangen?
Und kan ich die Schnur auch zum leichten pilken nutzen?
Danke 
Angler2004


----------



## Adrian* (26. September 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

hol dir die shimano stradic x gtm, die hol ich mir bald auch mit 0,06 whiplash!!


----------



## Adrian* (26. September 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

hier ein bild....


----------



## STICHLING (26. September 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

Hi


ich fische die Stradic FA und die FG beide in der Größe 4000 

beide Rollen sind meiner Meinung nach TOP Röllchen  #6  #6 

ich hatte davor eine Zebco Rhino ST 6030 die mir aber mit der Zeit viel zu 

schwer wurde bzw. qualitativ war sie nicht so der Renner wie eine 

Shimano   

Sven


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (26. September 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

Hi!! Also Mit Shimano machst Du auf jeden Fall nichts verkehrt!! Ich persönlich fische die "Ur-Stradic" in der4000er und die FE in der 3000er Grösse.... Perfekt!!!! und das über Jahre. Obwohl ich sie nur im Meer nutze ,funktionieren sie noch wie am ersten Tag.
Die Doppelkurbel finde ich einfach genial!!! Einfach wegen der Laufruhe. Dreh mal an ner Rolle mit Eizelkurbel, Du wirst immer ein gewisses "Schlackern" feststellen. Das Problem hast Du mit ner Doppelkurbel nicht. Laufkultur at is best!!!
Als Alternative zu Shimano kann ich Dir vielleicht noch die Daiwa Emblem XoderZ 1500-3000 iA empfehlen. Diese Rollen werden zwar nicht mehr gebaut, aber dank dem grossen Internetauktionshaus mit  E am anfang wirst Du da sicher auch noch fündig

Gruss Daniel (dorschjaeger75


----------



## Drillmaschine (26. September 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

Hi,


fische auch schon 5 oder 6 Jahre Stradic 4000 und bin sehr, sehr zufrieden!
Die letzten 3 Jahre nur zum Meerforellen- und Dorschblinkern an der Küste.
Selbst Haker und Krautbatzen löse ich damit.

Öle sie nur einmal im jahr und sie läuft wie neu. Habe 15er Fireline drauf.

Fische grundsätzlich nur Frontbremse. Die Shimano-Rollen sind alle gut. Zum Spinnfischen würde ich aber nicht zum untersten Preis-segment greifen.


----------



## Agalatze (26. September 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

mit ner 17er fireline machst du nichts verkehrt. damit kannst du auch ohne probleme zum pilken fahren. von der wiplash kann ich dir nur abraten zum spinnen.


----------



## Tierfreund (27. September 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

Mit `ner 17-er Fireline kannst Du fast alles rausholen. Ich fische die 15-er und nehme diese auch beim leichten Pilken in Norge - keine Probleme. Deine Rolle ist ein feines Teilchen.


----------



## kv2408 (28. September 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

Hallo,
 #h 
fische auch die STRADIC 4000´er und bin voll und ganz zufrieden.
Hatte vorher ein Rolle der mittleren Preisklasse und mit der Stradic macht es viel mehr Spaß!!

Anglergruß

KV2408


----------



## Adrian* (29. September 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

warum kann man whiplash zum spinnen vergessen??


----------



## Pilkman (29. September 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

Die Frage müßte lauten: Warum kann man die Whiplash Pro zum Spinnen auf Stationärrollen vergessen?"   (Denn auf Multis funktioniert die Whiplash wesentlich besser...)

Weil Sie ganz stark zu Perücken und Verwicklungen neigt - mit der Whiplash Pro wirst Du zum Spinnen keine große Freude haben, wenn Du sie auf die Shimano aufspulen willst. Bleib lieber bei der Fireline! #6


----------



## Franky (29. September 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

Moin moin,

mal nur als Anregung... Warum 'ne Stradic, wenn es zu einem "besseren" Preis/Leistungsverhältnis eine neuere Rolle gibt??? Die Technium-Serie liegt in 2500 und 4000 bei mir und ist absolut tiptop!!!
Warum die Fireline, wenn es eine bessere Alternative gibt??? 




Das ist die 2500er Technium mit 13er Titanit. Ein wenig "dicker" als die 12er Fireline, dafür rund, weich und wesentlich abriebfester!!!! Diese Schnur ist ca. 40 h intensiv getwistert worden und bereits manchesmal über Stein geschlurft!!! Bisher musste ich noch nix davon abschneiden, wobei von der Fireline nach einem Törn die ersten 5 - 10 m immer dran glauben mussten. Zuviel Dreck blieb in den ausgefaserten Teilchen hängen und verklöderten sich!
Als Vergleich ist auf der Ersatzspule die angesprochene Fireline - neu und absolut ungefischt! Normalerweise liegt die Titanit auch besser, nur konnte ich die nach einem Abriß auf ca. 30 m (was auch immer da im Weg lag) nicht richtig straff aufwickeln. Ein Gewaltwurf später wäre sie wieder "glatt"..


----------



## BeeJay (29. September 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

Schönes Röllchen


----------



## just_a_placebo (29. September 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

Hab auch die Technium FA 2500 und bin sehr zufrieden!
Denke mir manchmal, dass sie bisschen zu klein ist, aber der Fisch muss erstmal kommen, der mir 200m 15er Fireline von der Rolle zieht ;>


----------



## Enny (29. September 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

Hab grad den Katalog von Shimano hier liegen und wollt mir auch eine neue Rolle vom Händler holen. Von der Shimano TECHNIUM gibt es jetzt eine Neue und zwar heisst die "TECHNIUM MgS".  Es gibt also jetzt 3 Farianten die für mich in Frage kommen , die TECHNIUM FA , die TECHNIUM SUPER GT FA und die neue TECHNIUM MgS. Wer kann mir welche Rolle empfehlen und hat schon jemand die neue MgS ?  #c


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. September 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

Technium Super GT FA????? Was'n das?? 

Also die MGS ist ne "Leichtrolle", mehr für die Matchrute usw gedacht und NICHT Salzwasserfest!

Technium FA ist die "Klassische" und SUPER GT-RA ist ne gänzlich andere Rolle Wie da jetzt plötzlich TECHNIUM dazukommt is' mir noch nicht ganz klar??


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. September 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

DIe Super GT-FA  hat ein Kugellager weniger als die Technium FA und eine nicht ganz so schöne Kurbel


----------



## Enny (29. September 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

Sorry @Steffen60431 , es muss SUPER GT FA heissen , ohne TECHNIUM. Was würdest Du mir denn für eine empfehlen ?  ;+


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. September 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

Die Technium FA oder die Stradic FA als Frontbremsmodell oder als Heckbremsmodell die SUPER GT-RA (NICHT FA!!)

Welche Größe hast denn im Auge? 2500 oder 4000? Wenns auf Hecht gehen soll, würde ich der Stabilität des Getriebes wegen die 4000er Größe nehmen!


----------



## Enny (29. September 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

Es soll eine Zanderrute werden mit Fireline und da wollte ich natürlich eine sehr gute Rolle drauf haben.  Kennst Du eigentlich die Stella FB und FA Rollen ?


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. September 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

Stella? Warst Du am Klo und hast Geld gesch...?  Kennen tu ich die, halte nur den Preis für wesentlich übertrieben!! Ne TwinPower ist genausogut und kostet nicht die Hälfte, da stimmt wenigstens das Preis Leitungsverhältnis, das stimmt meiner Meinung nach bei der Stella nicht mehr...


----------



## Enny (29. September 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

:q  ich kenne nicht die Preise , der Katalog liegt mir "leider" ohne Preise vor    Ok , also ist wohl das Beste eine Twin Power FA  nehm ich mal an. Jetzt sind das schon 4 Rollen die zur Auswahl stehen  ;+  Mal abgesehen vom Geld , welche würdest Du nehmen ? TECHNIUM MgS , TECHNIUM FA , SUPER GT FA ( steht bei mir wirklich FA da ) oder die TWIN POWER FA und welche Große wenns auf Zander geht  ;+   Es kann immer passieren das ein Hecht beisst , aber ich finde eben , je kleiner die Rolle desto leichter ist die dann auch Steffen  #c


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. September 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

Ich denke, das beste Preis Leistungsverhältnis hat die Technium 2500 oder 4000 FA, wäre meine Empfehlung!

schu mal bei http://www.hav-direkt.de Die Preise sind gesunken


----------



## Enny (29. September 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

#6  Danke Dir Steffen , die Seite ist super und jetzt hab ich zumindest Preise.  Auch kommen nur noch 2 Rollen bei mir in Frage , TECHNIUM FA oder die etwas teure TWIN POWER FA .  Die TWIN POWER FA würde auch in der 2500ter Größe für Hechte reichen , schon aus diesem Grund wirds die wahrscheinlich werden , denn ich hab nicht viel übrig für sehr größe Rollen, aber ist Geschmackssache... Danke nochmals  #6  #h


----------



## hechtrudi (29. September 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

WARTE MAL AUF DIE NEUE DAIWA!!!!!!!!!das ist der knaller!!so um die 299 euronen!!


----------



## Agalatze (29. September 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

@ hechtrudi
also ich bin völlig ab von daiwa. meiner meinung nach können die shimano nicht mehr das wasser reichen. früher waren sie mal gleich auf, aber nun nicht mehr.
und 300 euro für ne daiwa würde ich nie ausgeben. dafür würde ich mir lieber ne twin power kaufen, wenn ich noch keine hätte.
angucken tue ich mir die rollen trotzdem noch von daiwa- in der hoffnung dass mal wieder eine top rolle kommt.


----------



## Logo (29. September 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

@steffen 
 danke für den link 
 die Preise sind aber stark gesunken woran liegts? weil bald 2005er Modelle rauskommen oder wieso ?


----------



## Agalatze (30. September 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

@ logo
dank der messe und den neuen modellen 
sehr viele anbieter werden jetzt die preise für einige sachen senken.
ob das bei dem link von steffen schon der fall ist habe ich keine ahnung.
warte ruhig noch zwei wochen. damit machst du mit sicherheit keinen fehler !
viel glück


----------



## Logo (30. September 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

@aalglatze 
  yo sauber danke 
 denke schon das das bei dem link der fall ist. Die Technium fa2500 für 92 euro gab`s sonst höchstens bei ebay meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Agalatze (30. September 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

yo sowas hat auch mal seine vorteile ! bin mal gespannt was da alles an "neuem" auf uns zu rollt !!!


----------



## Logo (30. September 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

naja ich bin gerade schwer mit mir am kämpfen die 2500er zu bestellen  dann hab ich ne 400er und die 2500er und erstmal genug an guten Spinnrollen. Ab Mitte Oktober bin ich Student dann wird das Angelzeugs nicht mehr weiter ausgedehnt


----------



## Agalatze (30. September 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

also ich würde dann nochmal zuschlagen bevor du als armer student leiden musst und dir nichts großes mehr kaufen kannst


----------



## Logo (30. September 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

ich glaub ich mach das auch  *Warenkorb Button anklick* 
 naja solange mein Auto fährt und die Angeln ihren Zweck erfüllen werd ich`s mit dem Studentenleben wohl aushalten  

 geh jetzt pennen gute nacht!


----------



## Agalatze (30. September 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

dann mal gute nacht !!!


----------



## Steffen23769 (30. September 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

Moin Moin #h
@Logo:
Ich hatte mal an die 30 Rollen... hab sie alle über ebay vertickt, nicht übermäßig teuer, wollt ja keinen übers Ohr hauen... Jetzt besitze ich noch genau 10 GUTE Stationärrollen (+2 Brandungsrollen) 2x technium 2500 FA, 1x Technium 4000 FA und eine Super 4000 GT-RA diese 4 sind fürs Spinnfischen, dann noch 2x Sedona 3000 RE für die Matchruten und eine Sedona 4000 RE auf meiner KöFi Rute und 3 Shimano Baitrunner 2x5000RE und 1x 6000RE) wenn Freilauf angesagt ist wenn ich richtig gezählt habe, sind das genau 10 Rollen, alles Shimanos (weil ich von überzeugt bin!) Und der Gesamtrollenbestand ist auf ein Drittel reduziert worden, ergo: mehr Platz für neues Tackle  *grins*

Nur eins geb ichnie her, meine Kapselrollen, die sind Kult und unverkäuflich und eh das beste was es gibt 

Achja, die Brandungsrollen sind noch Cormoran... wenn die mal das zeitliche segnen, werden die auch durch Shimanos ersetzt!

Wie gesagt, ich hab innerhalb der letzten 3 Jahre meine Gerätschaften "ausgemistet" und durch hochwertiges ersetzt, hochwertiges zu teilweise kleinen Preisen, weil ich Vorjahresmodelle genommen habe, mit ein wenig Suche klappt das hevorragendst


----------



## Enny (30. September 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

Astrein @Steffen  #6  Ich bin auch Shimanofan weil ich schon Jahre welche habe und die gehen immernoch ohne Probleme. Der Link den Du hier gelistet hast , ist ebenso Klasse. Danke nochmal und für mich gibts jetzt erstmal ne feine Twin Power 2500  #h


----------



## Steffen23769 (30. September 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

@Enny:
Feines Röllchen die Twin Power! Hast die Bestellung bestimmt schon abgeschickt...


----------



## Enny (30. September 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

Nein Steffen noch nicht , ich will dann meinen Händler anrufen und im ne Chance geben , wenn er den Preis halten kann, dann kauf ich da...  #6   Aber er wird mächtig Bauchschmerzen bekommen  :q  :q


----------



## Locke (30. September 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

I love Technium 4000er FA  :l 

Das ist echt ne absolut **geile** Rolle.
Vorallem das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis finde ich so genial!

Wurde ja alles von den Vorpostern schon gesagt, aber einen Anhänger gibbet immer noch :q

Die 2500er kommt bei mir sicherlich auch noch in die Spinn-Tasche  

Gruss Locke


----------



## Adrian* (30. September 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

beim Bode kostet die Technium FA 109,99euro....wurde gerade 30 euro runtergesetzt...


----------



## Enny (30. September 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

@ Adrian und was kostet die Twin Power 2500 ?


----------



## Steffen23769 (30. September 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

109 Steine für die Technium??? Enny, da bist bei HAV besser dran...

ich würd Dir eh empfehlen die Technium zu nehmen, für das Geld der Twin Power bekommst 2 Technium, Spitzenrollen, nimmst eine 2500 und eine 4000, dann hast 2 Rollen, 4 METALLSPULEN und kannst alle Bereiche der Spinnfischerei abdecken... mit der 4000FA kannst sogar "Lightpilken" auf der Ostsee...


----------



## Logo (30. September 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

ich glaube Adrian meint 109 Euro für FA1000 vorher und nun 89 Euro ?! oder


----------



## Steffen23769 (30. September 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

@Logo:
So mag das vielleicht auch gemeint sein  #h


----------



## hechtrudi (30. September 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

alglaze!! 
HABE DIE TWINPOWER AUCH!!trozdem warte mal ab,was da auf dich zu kommt!!wenn du glück hast!!,bekommst du eine rolle ab!! messeneuheit!! OBERSTESAHNE. #h


----------



## angelcalle (30. September 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

Wie meinst du denn das #c  #c


----------



## hechtrudi (30. September 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

na ich hab da ein kumpel,den calle, der war auf der messe,und was der mir berichtet hat,läst mich nix mehr einschlafen!!! #6


----------



## Agalatze (30. September 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

mal abwarten ob ich die dann für gut bekunde


----------



## Locke (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

@Hechtrudi

Vielleicht ein paar mehr Infos, dann sind wir alle ein wenig schlauer #c

Ansonsten würde ich dem Tipp von Steffen60431 befolgen.
2 Super-Rollen zum fairen Preis und ein breites Segment zum angeln.

Wenn TwinPower, dann solltest Du versuchen, ein älteres Modell zu ergattern!

Gruss Locke


----------



## Agalatze (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

@ locke
ich würde lieber den tip von steffen befolgen.
die rollen die hechtrudi meint kosten 300 euro das stück.
und für das geld kauft man sich doch lieber ne twin power oder schon 
fast ne stella oder ?


----------



## Adrian* (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

@Agalatze

hier steht, im prospeckt vom bode: Shimano Technium 4000FA für 109,99euro....


----------



## Agalatze (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

es ging um die daiwa rollen adrian !


----------



## Adrian* (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

@Agalatze

hupps tut mir leid ich meinte Logo!! sorry  |wavey:


----------



## angelcalle (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

Moin Moin. Ich war auch der Anspo. Die Rolle die Hechtrudi meint ist 1. Sahne!
So einen leichtgägigen Spulenhub gibt es wirklich ganz selten!! Besonders zu diesem Preis.
Schaut mal in den Bericht von Jan701 bei PLZ 1+2. Anspo Kassel.
Oder hier: http:// people.freenet.de/Jan701SN/MOV02176.MPG
Lohnt sich
Calle


----------



## Enny (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

Der link muss so sein http://www.people.freenet.de/Jan701SN/MOV02176.MPG

Und was ich da sehe haut mich um... was ist das für eine Rolle ?  :k


----------



## hechtrudi (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

sach ich doch!!!!mehr geht nicht!!! :m


----------



## Steffen23769 (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

Naja... sowas is' für mich kein Verkaufsargument... und zweitens geht das mit der Technium auch...

Bei 300 Flocken, darf da aber auch nicht der geringste Fehler dran sein...


----------



## hechtrudi (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

mann, hab ne rolle für 600 flocken, und die twinpower ist in meinen augen besser und nu? an jeder rolle ist ist immer was auszusetzen!!


----------



## angelcalle (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

Das ist DIE absolute Sahnerolle. Ich habe SIE in der Hand gehabt. Mehr geht nicht :m Und der Preis ist für so eine Rolle der Hit. Ihr werdet sehen. 
Calles lügen nicht 

P.S. Wieso bist du eigentlich noch im Internet, Rudi???


----------



## Steffen23769 (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*



			
				hechtrudi schrieb:
			
		

> mann, hab ne rolle für 600 flocken, und die twinpower ist in meinen augen besser und nu? an jeder rolle ist ist immer was auszusetzen!!


Moin Moin,
nix "nu"  Ihr könnt alle kaufen was ihr wollt und empfehlen was ihr wollt, ich selbst halte mich an gutes Gebrauchsgerät


----------



## angelcalle (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

Da zu gibt es nichts mehr zu sagen. Und wech #h


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

@hechtrudi 
... wann übersteigt der Preis den Nutzen ???  |pfisch: |kopfkrat 
Petri vonn Toni:a


----------



## Agalatze (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

naja wenn man das mit dem preis und nutzen beim angeln sieht dann ist wohl kein angler effektiv oder ?


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

Aalglatze, gebe Dir uneingeschränkt - was die effektivität angeht - recht, meine Überlegung war vorhin nur spontan, dass Nutzen für mich beim Angeln Spaß ist, aber er hört doch auf, wenn ich 600 Euronen hinlege und dann traurig bin, weil es besseres gibt ... tja und dann hat der Preis den Nutze überschritten, oder???

Petri von Toni


----------



## Agalatze (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

@ toni
sorry hatte ich ganz vergessen noch zu schreiben. habe schon verstanden was du meintest und ich finde das auch sehr bitter 600 euro für ne rolle auszugeben wenn ich dann feststellen müsste dass ne twin power besser ist.
habe auch schon so einige fehlkäufe hinter mir und mich darüber geärgert. naja was solls- da muss man durch. oft weiss man auch immer erst hinterher bescheid.


----------



## hechtrudi (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

habe  nicht gesagt, das ich 600 bezahlt habe!!!!!!!!! :m


----------



## Agalatze (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

@ hechtrudi
nur 599 bezahlt ? dann wars ja ein schäppchen ! nein mal spaß beiseite.
wenn du die günstiger geschossen hast ist doch völlig ok-auch wenns ein flop war im verhältnis zum preis, das kann halt passieren


----------



## angelcalle (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

Die Rolle die Hechtrudi hat, ist schon OK. Aber die Rollentechnik ist ja  im laufe der Jahre immer besser geworden. Die Rollen sind leichter geworden und haben heute alle kein Spiel mehr. Heute würden die Rolle wahrscheinlich 350.- €- 400.-€ kosten. Allerdings ist die neue Daiwa Rolle für 299.- € der Knaller. Also für mich gibt es in der Preislage keine bessere Rolle!!
Soll laut Daiwa Vertreter im November zu kaufen sein.
Na denn mal los.


----------



## Agalatze (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

ich weiss jetzt welche du meinst ! hat klick gemacht. die hat der vertreter schon vor ein paar monaten so hoch angepriesen. muss aber sagen, dass ich trotzdem lieber ne twin power nehme !!!! da kann die daiwa nicht mithalten.


----------



## Franky (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*



			
				angelcalle schrieb:
			
		

> Also für mich gibt es in der Preislage keine bessere Rolle!!


Eine Preislage, die für meine Begriffe "leicht" utopisch erscheint, um als gutes Gebrauchsgerät akzeptiert zu werden, weil die wenigsten Angler sich sowas leisten werden können!


----------



## theactor (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

HI,

@Locke: 





> Wenn TwinPower, dann solltest Du versuchen, ein älteres Modell zu ergattern!


das wär schön, wenn das noch ginge! M.E. sind die nirgends mehr zu bekommen.
Eine leichte Warnung in Richtung TwinpowerFA möchte ich doch loswerden:
ich kenne zwei Leute, die sie nach nur einem Jahr einschicken lassen mussten weil sie von Angelsession zu Angelsession schwergängiger wurde.
Vielleicht auch "Monntagsrollen" gewesen - wer weiß. Qualitativ war die Vorgängergeneration jedenfalls besser (habe seit 2 Jahren die 3000er Twinpower und die läuft wie am ersten Tag!)

Ich fische auch die Technium und finde, dass sie ein fairer Preis-Leistungs-Tipp ist!


----------



## angelcalle (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*



			
				Franky schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Preislage, die für meine Begriffe "leicht" utopisch erscheint, um als gutes Gebrauchsgerät akzeptiert zu werden, weil die wenigsten Angler sich sowas leisten werden können!


Entweder man leistet sich einmal was ordendliches oder man kauft alle 2 Jahre was neues. Jeder wie er kann . Ich leiste mir lieber mal etwas GUTES und habe dann viele Jahre freude daran und muß nicht alle Nase lang zum Händler, um etwas reparieren zu lassen. Qualität hat halt ihren Preis.
Ich glaube allerdings, das man mit so einer Rolle erstmal geangelt haben muß,bevor man behaupten kann das der Preis für die Rolle utopisch ist.
Aber das muß ja jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## Agalatze (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

@ angelcalle
ich leiste mir auch ausschließlich top produkte. die meisten sind natürlich sehr teuer, aber wenn ich mal bedenke wie sehr daiwa zum beispiel nachgelassen hat, ist das traurig. die können shimano mittlerweile das wasser nicht mehr reichen. und wenn ich dann ne mittelwertige shimano gegen eine hochwertige daiwa rolle vergleiche schneidet die von daiwa schlechter ab. früher war das anders. daiwa muss mal wieder in die entwicklung stecken um sich wieder mit shimano messen zu können. alleine das laufverhalten der rollen ist teilweise ein unterschied wie tag und nacht. bin echt enttäuscht von daiwa. hoffentlich ändert sich das bald.


----------



## angelcalle (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

Da geb ich dir Recht. Aber in den letzten 2. Jahren hat sich das geändert.
Kannst dich ja mal davon überzeugen!! Wie gesagt. Die neue Rolle ist wahrscheinlich ab November lieferbar. Das Angebot steht #6 
Bis dann
Calle


----------



## Agalatze (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

ich wollte dich ja sowieso mal besuchen ! komme dann mal rum...
bist du eigentlich auch mal auf veranstaltungen anzutreffen ?


----------



## angelcalle (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

Yo, das ist doch auch mal ganz nett. Bin allerdings ab morgen für 10 Tage in Norge. Bin ab dem 18.10 wieder da!! Außerdem werde ich wohl bei der Eisele Roadshow auftauchen.
Bis dann #h 
Calle


----------



## norge_klaus (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

Vor einigen Tagen habe ich mir für die Pilkangelei eine Penn Slammer 560 zugelegt. Ist robust und auch noch bezahlbar (Händlerpreis 139,95 US-Dollar + 7 % Tax). Der Händler hat mir dann noch so zum Spaß eine Shimano Stella 8000er in die Hand gedrückt. Unglaublich das Teil. Allererste Sahne. Aber der Preis ! Sollte 599,- USD + 7 % Tax kosten. Dürfte aber hier noch wesentlich teurer sein.


----------



## Agalatze (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

@ norge klaus
die stella ist wirklich sahne. das ding läuft wie ne maschine !
@ angelcalle
bei der roadshow bin ich der hinter dem zapfhahn


----------



## angelcalle (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

Das kommt gut midden Bier! :q 
Bis dann
Calle


----------



## Agalatze (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

ich lasse mich dann auc nach hause bringen wenn ich nicht mehr kann


----------



## Hefti (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

Moin,moin

Shimano gehört ganz klar zur "creme de la creme" der Spinnrollen.Ich fische mit der Shimano Sedona und bin mit der Rolle TOP-zufrieden.Sie ist auch zum Salzwasserangeln geeignet und vom Preis her auch noch Human (60 Euro).
Natürlich gibt es bessere Rollen zum Spinnfischen als die von Shimano,aber diese kosten dann auch gleich mal 500 Euro.
Aber mit deiner Shimano bist du gut bedient und ich wünsche dir damit viel Erfolg am Wasser auf Hecht, Zander und Co.

MfG
Hefti## |stolz:


----------



## Mikola (14. August 2007)

*AW: Spinnrollen vin Shimano*

Fanky, alder, habe mir wegen Dir die Rolle gekauft, ich meine die Technium 2500, je du hast mich angelogen, dass die es wert ist


----------

